# Stihl SH 85- Runs very loud...needs adjusting?



## presta24 (May 18, 2014)

Please watch video. My father in law has a BG85 and his is much quieter. At the end of this video i turned the idle set screw till it bottomed out all the way CCW trying to get it to idle lower. Didnt seem to work. 

Thanks guys.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/xbsedyh0bq64to5/20140518_160942.mp4


----------



## Highdesignfool (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks to me like the screws holding the muffler on, must have worked loose and now the hot muffler just melts through the case, and has tons of loud blow by


----------



## Highdesignfool (Nov 15, 2014)

The round holes in the plastic case are supposed to match up with the round holes in the muffler, so you can access the screws. Take the Orange piece off and the muffler should fall in your hand


----------



## Highdesignfool (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## presta24 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ya, I found that out not long after the post. Both screws were gone. I had some around that were the correct thread, just had to cut them down to fit. Much quieter now.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool


----------

